

Source Release – Open Source CT Alpha - jcr
http://www.tricorderproject.org/blog/source-release-open-source-ct-alpha/

======
jcr
A year old hn discussion from before source was available has some interesting
bits:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6603538](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6603538)

